# Feeding Market Shrimp to Arowana -Question



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Was trying to feed my Silver Aro, Market shrimp. (frozen then thawed)
But the problem is that it keeps sinking to the bottom.

Only about 1 out of every 10 will be caught and eaten by him, then i have to fish out the rest....I am missing something?
Am i suppose to give him shrimp that hasn't been frozen?

Also is smelt or other small frozen fish good as a food supplement?


Note: Currently being feed Haraki Gold (MediumPellets) and SuperWorm, ratio of 5 pellet to every worm


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

It doesn't have to be fresh shrimp, it is a matter of your aro hungry enough to eat or not and you have to throw in one piece at the time, if you don't see your aro come for the first piece then don't bother with the rest and try again some other day. Beside your aro is still small and might not get use to feeding time yet. The right time to feed the aro is whenever you stand in front of the tank and the aro swim to you then its a sign the aro want food. If its not swim to you then don't bother.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya I would just hold out on the shimp for now. If you have him feeding well on Haraki Gold then just stick to that. Once your arrow gets more settled in it will eat better. When I first tried feeding market shrimp to my arrow the same thing would happen. Now he swims down to the bottom to get shrimp if he misses it. Just wait for awhile.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey, Honda.
I was just thinking of PMing you lol.

Well I have kept his feeding regular, twice a day.

I usually had tried to feed him when he's most hungry. but the problem is he seams to not see the shrimp. 

When he does notice it he seems interested, but misses it as the shrimp as it sinks way to fast.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe you can put the shrimp on the end of a skewer and feed him that way.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

snow said:


> Maybe you can put the shrimp on the end of a skewer and feed him that way.


Hmmm thats food for thought (pun intended)

Yeah that might just work, i have a egg crate cover so if get a long enough peace of shrimp it might work, and the cover would act as a sheild so he doesn't go to close the the skewer

Lol i even was considering to threading the shrimp with fishing line
just so it stays a float for a few extra seconds (no hooks of course  )


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Why not feed it floating hikari sticks for now as they float. Once it grows bigger and get use to you, you can hand feed it with shrimp or prawn. Smelt is also good as they are cheaper but you need to drain to accept them as they dont readily accept smelt. Its best to have a varied diet for arowana.


----------

